# Super soldier rp



## Universe (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Universe (Mar 9, 2019)

Does anyone want to turn me into a super soldier?


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

I was guarding the castle and then a worried civilian came up to me asking to speak with the king.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I went to the king’s bedroom guiding the messenger* *I knock on the door*


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I wasn’t feeling very well* Come in AAchoo ugh


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I opened the door and stepped in with the messenger*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

“OMG” *I fainted as I was loosing the color in my face.*


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

“Is something wrong?”


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I don’t answer and a castle doctor runs in*


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

“What’s wrong?” *I was seriously scared now*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*Two hours later* I wake up in the castle medical room. AAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I was in my room slowly turning into a human*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*Im attached to many machines beeping keeping me alive in a pod*


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

“WHAT’S HAPPENING TO ME?!”


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I could not come back and tell you because I was being turned into a super soldier*


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I was injected with tranquilizer and everything went black*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I see them put you into another pod next to mine and hook you up to many machines*


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I woke up in a pod screaming* AHHHHHHHHH WHERE AM I!


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

All of a sudden I was injected with a serum and was knocked out again


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I got the same treatment and everything went black again*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I wake up two days later and was in a standing position* I was much calmer and happier.


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I feel pain and energized at the same time*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I was let out of the pod two hours later to get training and get into shape still hooked up to to a machine*


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I could feel myself getting wheeled out of the room to somewhere else*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I put through a test to see if I could have a super soldier captain position as I had the experience* I passed with flying colors.


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

*I then am released and I went to find my king*


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*they never told you where they were taking me*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m connected as we had the same serum


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I am taken into a secret elevator that you’ve never seen before*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 10, 2019)

I find a large elevator that looks sapicious. I took the elevator to the button labeled secret lab


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2019)

*I am wheeled into the secret lab and they got a laser and a syringe ready*


----------



## Diamond Creator (Mar 11, 2019)

I find the room and try and stop them from doing the same to my king.


----------



## Universe (Mar 11, 2019)

*They Inject me by using the laser and syringe*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 16, 2019)

Ah this explains everything I didn't understand in "Fursona Roleplay"


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello


----------

